# pink dianabol



## proman (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi brothers;;;; I started my first cycle on  ( thai pink dianabol ) 
I'v been taking 2 tab before sleeping ,
but I just gain 1kg in 10 days , is this normal or i should be gain more in 10 days ?
I am also using seriuos mass but there is no good result until now .

plzz help


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jul 20, 2006)

proman said:
			
		

> Hi brothers;;;; I started my first cycle on  ( thai pink dianabol )
> I'v been taking 2 tab before sleeping ,
> but I just gain 1kg in 10 days , is this normal or i should be gain more in 10 days ?
> I am also using seriuos mass but there is no good result until now .
> ...


The reason why you are getting no results is because your cycle sucks. IMO stop right now because you are going to get almost no results, and the ones that you do get, you will lose. Post your stats. Age, weight, years lifting, cycle experience, etc, and we will be able to help you better.


----------



## proman (Jul 20, 2006)

Oky bro;;; 
I am 30 years old
weight 160 lbs
3 years lifting 
no cycle experience


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 20, 2006)

proman said:
			
		

> Oky bro;;;
> I am 30 years old
> weight 160 lbs
> 3 years lifting
> no cycle experience


 
Are you fucking kidding me. 160 lbs and doing gear. Did you know that the best anabolic on planet earth is FOOD. Lad get a grip on yourself and do the right thing. Scrap the cycle and eat, train and sleep. 

Also a D-bol cycle by itself is a no no. Listen ever heard the word Testosterone?

Caution: lifting 3 years and weighs 160 lbs. You obviously have no idea how to eat and train. So leave the anabolic forum and visit the nutrition and training forum. Now there's some excellent advice for YOU.


----------



## pengers84 (Jul 21, 2006)

Harsh but right^.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 21, 2006)

You need dieting experience too, because you should weigh more than 160 naturally if you knew what you were doing.

And like said, your cycle sucks.


----------



## mikey-b (Jun 26, 2009)

hi i got some pink anabol tabs today there a pink oval shape with sb printed on them, i was just wondering how i should do my cycle and what times for thw most affects write bk thnx


----------



## scbadboy (Jul 8, 2009)

The pink D-BOL are good , but stack it with TEST or DECA.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jul 8, 2009)

Great first posts!


----------



## Built (Jul 8, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Great first posts!




ROFLMFAO!  

And thread closed.


----------

